# Madeira viveu o 4.º Verão mais quente desde 1900



## Rog (5 Out 2008 às 19:34)

Funchal registou mais calor e Porto Santo teve mais precipitação 


A Madeira deparou-se, este ano, com um Verão de temperaturas mais altas e menos chuva comparativamente a anos anteriores, ou seja, mais quente e seco.
Esta é a conclusão que se pode tirar dos dados registados pelo Instituto de Meteorologia (IM). 
De acordo com informações cedidas, ao JORNAL da MADEIRA, a média da temperatura máxima do ar registada no Verão 2008 (Junho, Julho, Agosto), no Funchal foi de +1.9°C acima do valor médio registado no período 1971-2000. 
A média da temperatura mínima do ar e da temperatura média, também, estiveram acima do valor normal comparativamente ao período entre 1971-2000, tendo se verificado +1.7ºC e +1.8ºC, respectivamente.
Estes números fazem com que este tenha sido o quarto Verão mais quente desde o ano 1900, a que se seguiu o Verão de 2001, 2003 e 2004.
Igualmente, no Porto Santo, a média da temperatura máxima, mínima e média do ar neste Verão esteve acima dos valores médios registados entre 1971-2000, ou seja, +0.8ºC, +1.0ºC, +0.9ºC, respectivamente.

3.º Verão mais seco 
dos últimos 10 anos

No que diz respeito aos valores da quantidade de precipitação registada nos meses de Junho a Agosto deste ano pelo Instituto de Meteorologia foram inferiores aos valores médios obtidos entre 1971-2000. Esta situação permite classificar o Verão de 2008 como “extremamente seco” no Funchal e “seco ” no Porto Santo.
Relativamente aos últimos 10 anos, este foi o terceiro Verão mais seco tanto no Funchal como na "ilha dourada". 
Tendo por base a análise mensal verificou-se que no Funchal apenas no mês de Julho foi registada precipitação mas muito inferior ao valor médio de 1971-2000, ou seja, 0.8mm.
No Porto Santo, o mês com mais precipitação foi Junho com 5.3mm, valor também inferior à média. 
De acordo com os dados do IM, os dias mais quentes no Funchal registados nos meses de Junho, Julho e Agosto foram: 29 de Junho (27.2º), 30 de Julho (28.1º) e de 17 de Agosto (29.4º) (ver quadro abaixo transcrito).
No Porto Santo, os dias mais quentes aconteceram a 21 de Junho (24.8º), 27 de Julho (26.9º) e 17 de Agosto (26.7º).

Mais precipitação
no Porto Santo

Este ano, Agosto, fez jus à "fama" que tinha em ser o mês de muito sol e calor sendo que nos dois últimos dois/três anos, em igual período, se registou céu nublado, com pouco sol e alguma chuva.
O Instituto de Meteorologia explica que, em relação ao Porto Santo, nos últimos dois anos os valores da quantidade de precipitação registada foram superiores ao valor médio do período 1971-2000. 
No Funchal, os valores estiveram próximos do valor médio sendo que desde 1996 têm sido sempre inferiores.
Só em 1995 é que a precipitação foi superior ao valor médio, ocorrendo nesse Verão 33mm, sendo que o valor médio entre 1971-2000, no Funchal, foi de 12.7.
Tendo em conta estes valores, o Instituto de Meteorologia aponta que não se pode considerar que, nos últimos anos, tenha existido uma variação grande do clima na Madeira.
O clima tem uma variabilidade natural que se traduz em variações interanuais, com Verões ou mais frios, ou mais chuvosos, ou mais quentes, ou ainda mais secos que o normal. 
Desde que as variações não sejam persistentes de forma a constituirem tendências, em relação ao valor médio de 30 anos, explicam os especialistas, não se pode considerar que exista alguma alteração climática mas sim a variabilidade intrínseca do clima.  

 Fonte: Jornal da Madeira


----------



## Rog (6 Out 2008 às 18:36)

Pena é que o Norte da Madeira fique sempre fora destes dados... E o Norte tem pelo menos a estação de Santana, isto porque os dados do Norte têm valores muito diferentes que a vertente sul da ilha. 
Quanto a este Verão ser um dos mais quentes.. bem, só se for no Funchal porque aqui no Norte da ilha o tempo Nordeste em grande parte do Verão deixou por cá precipitação e nublosidade em grande parte dos dias. 
Comparando os meus valores de 2007 e 2008:

Média: 
Jun 07: 18,4ºC
Jul 07: 21,1ºC
Ago 07: 19,6ºC
*Verão 07: 19,7ºC*

Jun 08: 17,3ºC
Jul 08: 19,1ºC
Ago 08: 19,9ºC
*Verão 08: 18,7ºC*


----------



## AnDré (6 Out 2008 às 20:10)

Rog disse:


> Pena é que o Norte da Madeira fique sempre fora destes dados... E o Norte tem pelo menos a estação de Santana, isto porque os dados do Norte têm valores muito diferentes que a vertente sul da ilha.
> Quanto a este Verão ser um dos mais quentes.. bem, só se for no Funchal porque aqui no Norte da ilha o tempo Nordeste em grande parte do Verão deixou por cá precipitação e nublosidade em grande parte dos dias.
> Comparando os meus valores de 2007 e 2008:
> 
> ...



Rog, sabes qual dos valores (19,7ºC ou 18,7ºC) está mais próximo do normal para a tua localidade? 
E ao nível da precipitação, achas que ficou acima da média, dado o conjunto dos 3 meses de verão?

É realmente pena que não tenham em consideração o dado norte da ilha.


----------

